
Devurls: A dev news aggregator that automatically pulls from multiple sources - IA21
https://devurls.com/
======
deepakkarki
I run something similar -
[https://www.discoverdev.io/](https://www.discoverdev.io/)

Except this feed comes to me and I personally filter and select 8-10 links for
the day. Helps to filter out the BS. I also tag the articles. Been doing this
for over two years now, have curated over 3200+ links. Check it out, I try to
select interesting and more engineering oriented articles and leave out the
"Hello world" types.

List of interesting articles across -

1\. Data Engineering : [https://www.discoverdev.io/tags/data-
engineering](https://www.discoverdev.io/tags/data-engineering) 2\. Systems :
[https://www.discoverdev.io/tags/systems](https://www.discoverdev.io/tags/systems)
3\. Software Architecture : [https://www.discoverdev.io/tags/software-
architecture](https://www.discoverdev.io/tags/software-architecture)

~~~
amrrs
Looks really nice. Especially the hand-picking part of human curation part.
Based on the other reply of yours about monetization, wondering why aren't you
actively monetizing it. The software engineering daily podcast makes about
$60K+ a montb[1]. You can become like that interms of newsletter and
aggregation. No?

[1] - [https://www.indiehackers.com/podcast/114-jeff-meyerson-of-
so...](https://www.indiehackers.com/podcast/114-jeff-meyerson-of-software-
engineering-daily)

~~~
deepakkarki
I'm honestly more of a engineer / research person. I started this because this
was something I was really excited by!

It do advertise every now and then but nothing too exciting in terms of $$. I
did make a bunch of ideas on growing this into a blog + community + youtube
channel + job board (for engineering heavy dev jobs). But I realised that
would take quite a bit of time on the business side of things, and right now I
just want to enjoy coding and building stuff.

------
SimeVidas
This looks good, but just plain RSS is still the best way, by far, to follow
dev blogs.

~~~
matheussampaio
Which RSS reader do you suggest?

~~~
anotherevan
[https://www.newsblur.com/](https://www.newsblur.com/) is rock solid.

------
yodon
You have a great list of sites but if you want repeat visits you shouldn't
make your visitors scroll past 1000 old posts from sites in the first half of
the list to get to the new posts from sites farther down the list. Charlie
Egan's Serializer [0] handles this perfectly, including letting me indicate
when I've cleared the new posts list. If you're not familiar with his site I
recommend spending some time with it.

[Edit added]

Also:

The widget for selecting which sites you want to see doesn't actually change
the list of sites you see.

If you accidentally open the menu there isn't any way to close it (eg click
outside the menu) on my iPhone without going into a submenu item and closing
that popup.

There doesn't seem to be any way to reorder sites in the list.

[/Edit]

[0][http://serializer.io](http://serializer.io)

------
marklar423
Is there an available RSS feed?

------
broth
Very nice!

It would be nice if on the rearrange page if the icons had alt text to display
what site the icon corresponds to.

------
jhare
A couple of these are new to me, appreciate you sharing.

------
kilroy123
This is actually pretty nice! It would be great if you could re-order
everything yourself and save that order.

------
agumonkey
I remember spending days chasing rss to aggregate on my netvibes portal. Very
nice

